# [Solved] Bluetooth und kbluepin

## WiredEd

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe versucht mit meinem PC-USB Dongle eine Verbindung zu einem Siemens S65 herzustellen. Prinzipiell scheint alles zu funktionieren, nur ärgert mich der hcid bzw. dieser kbluepin (das gtk-bluepin und der pin-helper aus /etc/bluetooth/ ebenfalls): Wenn ich einen Service starten will fragt das Telefon sofort nach dem PIN  :Very Happy: . Ich gebe den PIN ein und warte nun gespannt, dass mein Freund kbluepin ein Fenster öffnet, damit ich am Rechner auch den PIN eingeben kann. Aber dessen Fenster öffnet sich immer prompt genau erst dann, wenn das Telefon mir einen Timeout meldet, dass keine Antwort gekommen ist  :Shocked: .

Die z.zt. installierte Version von kdebluetooth ist masked, aber die ältere 41107 zeigte genau das gleiche gebaren.

Ich weiss jetzt echt nicht mehr weiter. Hat jemand das mal hinbekommen? Irgendwelche Ideen? Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten!

Die Software:

```

amd1200 / # emerge -p kdebluetooth

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/kdebluetooth-0.0.20050122-r3

```

Der Dongle:

```

amd1200 / # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:0B:4D:04:FE:58 ACL MTU: 120:20  SCO MTU: 64:0

        UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN 

        RX bytes:9374 acl:83 sco:0 events:456 errors:0

        TX bytes:4866 acl:107 sco:0 commands:301 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x05 0x38 0x18 0x18 0x00 0x00

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF PARK 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'AMD1200C'

        Class: 0x100101

        Service Classes: Object Transfer

        Device Class: Computer, Uncategorized

        HCI Ver: 1.2 (0x2) HCI Rev: 0x0 LMP Ver: 1.2 (0x2) LMP Subver: 0x757

        Manufacturer: Silicon Wave (11)

```

Das Telefon:

```
amd1200 / # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:01:E3:56:1F:DE       3.2.1.Meins

```

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

```

amd1200 / # cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# $Id: hcid.conf,v 1.4 2004/04/29 20:14:21 holtmann Exp $

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin;

        #pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

        #pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "AMD1200C";

        # Local device class

        class 0x100101;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        #

        #lm accept,master;

        #

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        #

        #lp hold,sniff;

        #

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption

        #auth enable;

        #encrypt enable;

}

```

----------

## WiredEd

Verbindungen von der Konsole bringen nach dem Timeout folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

amd1200 / # rfcomm connect 0 00:01:E3:56:1F:DE 5

Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Resource temporarily unavailable

```

----------

## theche

Ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich dein Problem betrifft, aber gerade hatte ich beim kbluetoothd ein aha-Erlebnis: Ich habe einfach mal die das Initscript /etc/init.d/bluetooth start gestartet, und mich gefreut.

----------

## WiredEd

naja ... über das stadium bin ich ja schon lange hinaus. das steht ja auch in der bluez-doku so drin. mein problem ist immer noch, dass ich einen timeout-fehler bekomme, noch bevor ich die möglichkeit habe den PIN einzugeben an meinem rechner. das eingabefenster für die PIN öffnet sich halt erst nach ca. 20 sekunden. bis dahin meldet mir das telefon aber schon einen timeout.

es ist mir mittlerweile gelungen mit einem anderen bluetooth-gerät ein erfolgreiches pairing durchzuführen (das klappte dann  auf anhieb). das gerät wird jetzt auch in der liste "paired bluetooth devices" geführt. das fenster vom kbluepin öffnete sich auch meiner (subjektiven) meinung nach hierbei schneller.

nur das pairing mit dem telefon klappt immer noch nicht  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Fauli

Als Workaround kannst du in der hcid.conf als PIN Helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper eintragen und dann die PIN in /etc/bluetooth/pin fest vorgeben.

----------

## WiredEd

wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, habe ich das bereits versucht. aber der hcid rückt auch da die PIN nicht schnell genug raus.

----------

## WiredEd

So ... jetzt funktionierts.

Man sollte alle paar Monate vielleicht mal seinen Rechner neu starten  :Embarassed: . Anlässlich des Umstiegs auf den Kernel 2.6.11 habe ich meinen Rechner dann mal neu gestartet, und siehe da: jetzt klappts auch mit dem Telefon mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie oben beschrieben  :Laughing: .

Warum aber das andere Bluetooth-Gerät sofort funktioniert hat ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel, und wird es auch bleiben.

----------

## Fauli

Ein Reboot - und alles wird gut!  :Very Happy: 

----------

